
IT Jobs Explained with a Broken Lightbulb - sds111
https://blog.toggl.com/lightbulb-cartoon-developers/
======
convolvatron
forgot software developer -

as soon as I figure out these minor ductility issues, my tungsten extruder
will make as many damn filaments as we need - no need to thank me

